# ILA 2006 World Oldest Airshow



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Well today is ending the ILA 2006 which is held in Berlin and is the worlds oldest airshow. I unfortunatly did not get to go because of or work and what not but it was as good as ever. I watched some of it live on TV today and watched the Blue Angels and then watch the Me-262 make an appearance and fly over Berlin for the first time since 1945. It did a nice flying performance and then landed as a static display. Was great to see that old beast flying again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Anyhow here is an uncomplete list of the aircraft at the show. In bold are the ones that for me would have been the highlights of the show.

Status: 
S = Static Display R = Sightseeing Flights 
D = Flight Demonstration V = Advertising Flight 
De = Tour of Aircraft F = Photography Flights 


Light Aircraft and Business

Ibis Aerospace Ae270 Aero Vodochody, Czech Republic S 
Bombardier Challenger 850 Bombardier, Canada V 
Bombardier Learjet 45 Bombardier, Canada V 
Bombardier Learjet 60 Bombardier, Canada V 
Bombardier Learjet Daimler Chrysler Aviation S 
EADS Socata TBM 850 EADS Socata S 
Embraer Legacy 600 Executive Embraer, Brasilien S 
Embraer Phenom 300 Mock-up Embraer, Brasilien S 
Cessna Citation Eurocopter S 
Extra EA500 Extra Aircraft D 
Grob G180 Grob Aerospace D 
Grob G180 SPn Mock-up Grob Aerospace S 
Cessna C525A CitationJet2 Liebherr-Aerospace S 
Cessna C525 CitationJet1 Liebherr-Aerospace S 
Cessna C-210T Moving Terrain S 
Beech King Air 200 Peritronics Luftfahrtservice S 
Pilatus PC-12 Pilatus Aircraft, Switzerland S 
Piper PA32R-301T Piper Generalvertretung Deutschland S 
Piper PA-34-220T Piper Generalvertretung Deutschland S 
Piper PA-46-500TP Piper Generalvertretung Deutschland S 
Piper PA-44-180 Piper Generalvertretung Deutschland S 
Beechcraft 1900 D Raytheon Aircraft, USA S 
Hawker 1000 Raytheon Aircraft, USA S 
Beechjet Hawker 40P Raytheon Aircraft, USA S 
Beechjet Hawker 800 Raytheon Aircraft, USA S 
Beechcraft Premier I Raytheon Aircraft, USA S 
Beechcraft King Air B200 Raytheon Aircraft, USA S 
Dassault Falcon 50 Swiss Air Force, Switzerland S 
Dornier/Dassault Alpha-Jet A The Flying Bulls, Austria S 
Bombardier LearJet C-21 U.S. Air Force, USA S 
Agusta Westland Grand Agusta Westland, Italien S 

Helicopters 

*Mc Donnell Douglas MD 900 Air Lloyd S *
Sud-Quest Alouette II Ausbildungswerkstatt Bückeburg S 
Eurocopter EC 135 Bundespolizei S 
Eurocopter EC 135 Bundespolizei S 
Eurocopter EC 135 Bundespolizei S 
*Bell UH-1D SAR Bundeswehr SAR S *
Gazelle 341 GC CIACA, Pirovano S 
Aerospatiale AS 350 BA Claußnitzer S 
Sukhoi W-3A SOKOL Czech Air Force S 
*Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe De *
Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Bell UH-1D Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Bell UH-1D SAR Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Bell UH-1D VIP Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
*Westland Sea Lynx Mk88 Deutsche Marine S *Sikorsky CH-53 GS Deutsches Heer De 
Sikorsky CH-53 GS Deutsches Heer De 
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer De 
*Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer De *
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer De 
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer De 
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer  De 
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer De 
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer De 
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer De 
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer D 
*Eurocopter EC 665 KHS Tiger Deutsches Heer De *
Eurocopter EC 665 KHS Tiger Deutsches Heer De 
Eurocopter EC 665 KHS Tiger Deutsches Heer De 
Eurocopter EC 665 KHS Tiger Deutsches Heer De 
Eurocopter EC 665 KHS Tiger Deutsches Heer De 
Eurocopter EC 665 Tiger KHS Deutsches Heer De 
Eurocopter EC 665 Tiger KHS Deutsches Heer De 
*MBB Bo 105 Deutsches Heer D *
Bell UH-1D Deutsches Heer De 
Bell UH-1D Deutsches Heer De 
*Eurocopter Tiger Deutsches Heer S *
Sikorsky CH-53 G Deutsches Heer S 
MBB Bo 105 Deutsches Heer S 
NH-90 Deutsches Heer S 
Eurocopter EC 135 Deutsches Heer S 
Eurocopter EC 135 EADS Deutschland D 
MBB Bo-105 Emercom of Russia D 
MBB Bo 105 CBS-4 EuroAvionics Navigationssysteme V 
Eurocopter EC 130 Eurocopter S 
*Eurocopter EC 665 Tiger Eurocopter D* 
Eurocopter EC 145 Mock up Eurocopter S 
Eurocopter EC 135 Eurocopter S 
Eurocopter EC 155 Eurocopter S 
Eurocopter EC 145 Eurocopter S 
*Bell 412 HP HDM Luftrettung S *
Aerospatiale AS-350 Heli-Flight V 
Robinson Beta II R22 Heli-Flight V 
Robinson Raven R44 Heli-Flight V 
Aerospatiale AS 355 F2 Knaus Helicopter, Austria S 
Eurocopter EC 120 Colibri LGM Luftfahrt R 
Mk-3 Mk-Helicopter S 
*NH90 NH-Industries D* 
NH90 PT1 mock-up NH-Industries S 
PZL SW-4 PZL Swidnik S 
*Bell 206 Rotorflug S* 
RotorWay Exec 162F Rotorway, Denmark D 
*Bell AH-1 Cobra The Flying Bulls, Austria S 
Sikorsky UH-60 Blackhawk U.S. Army, USA S 
Boeing Apache AH-64D U.S. Army, USA S *


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Military

Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
*Mc Donnell Douglas F4-F Phantom Deutsche Luftwaffe D 
Eurofighter Typhoon Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Eurofighter Typhoon Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Eurofighter Typhoon Deutsche Luftwaffe De *Panavia Tornado IDS Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Panavia Tornado ECR Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Panavia Tornado Recce Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Panavia Tornado Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
*Eurofighter Typhoon Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Mc Donnell Douglas F4-F Phantom Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
McDonnell Douglas F4-F Phantom Deutsche Luftwaffe D 
Eurofighter Typhoon EADS Deutschland De 
Eurofighter Typhoon Mock-up Eurofighter S *
Dassault Mirage F1 French Air Force S 
Pilatus PC-6 Pilatus Aircraft, Switzerland S 
Pilatus PC-21 Pilatus Aircraft, Switzerland S 
*Lockheed Martin F-16 Royal Netherlands Air Force D 
Lockheed Martin F-16 Royal Netherlands Air Force S *
Northrop F-5E Tiger II Swiss Air Force, Switzerland D 
Northrop F-5E Tiger II Swiss Air Force, Switzerland D 
Northrop F-5E Tiger II Swiss Air Force, Switzerland D 
Northrop F-5E Tiger II Swiss Air Force, Switzerland D 
Northrop F-5E Tiger II Swiss Air Force, Switzerland D 
Northrop F-5E Tiger II Swiss Air Force, Switzerland D 
Northrop F-5E Tiger II Swiss Air Force, Switzerland D 
*Boeing F-15E U.S. Air Force, USA S 
Boeing F-15C U.S. Air Force, USA S 
Lockheed Martin F-16CJ U.S. Air Force, USA S 
Fairchild Republic A-10A Thunderbolt II U.S. Air Force, USA S 
Boeing B1-B Lancer U.S. Air Force, USA S * 

School, Utility, Privat, and Sport

Cessna C208B Air Alliance S 
Cessna C182 Air Alliance S 
Cessna 172S Air Alliance S 
Cessna C-172 Air Service Berlin R 
Acromach S2S "Purple Violett" Ali Öztürk "Purple Violett", Turkey D 
Aquilla A210 Aquilla V 
Aquilla A210 Aquilla V 
ACA 8KCAB Blue Yonder Aviation, United Kingdom D 
ACA 8KCAB Blue Yonder Aviation, United Kingdom S 
ACA 7ECA Blue Yonder Aviation, United Kingdom S 
Stinson L5 CIACA, Bonato S 
RV 8 CIACA, Paungarttner S 
Aermacchi MB 308 CIACA, Rossetto S 
Cirrus SR20 Cirrus Europe, Netherlands S 
Cirrus SR20 Cirrus Europe, Netherlands S 
Cirrus SR22 Cirrus Europe, Netherlands S 
Cirrus SR22 Cirrus Europe, Netherlands S 
Zlin Z-126 Deutscher Aero Club S 
Zlin Z-226 Deutscher Aero Club S 
Zlin Z-326 Deutscher Aero Club S 
Zlin Z-526 AFS Deutscher Aero Club D 
Zlin Z-526 AFS Deutscher Aero Club D 
Zlin Z-42 Deutscher Aero Club S 
Diamond DA42 Twin Star Diamond Aircraft Industries, Austria D 
Diamond DA42 Twin Star Diamond Aircraft Industries, Austria D 
Diamond DA42 Twin Star Diamond Aircraft Industries, Austria S 
Diamond DA40 TDI Diamond Aircraft Industries, Austria S 
Diamond DA20-C1 Katana Diamond Aircraft Industries, Austria S 
Diamond KH 36 TTC Super Dimona Diamond Aircraft Industries, Austria S 
Diamond DA 42 Twin Star Diamond Aircraft Industries, Austria S 
VUT100 Cobra Evektor-Aerotechnik, Czech Republic D 
Extra 300 Extra Aircraft D 
Extra 300 Extra Aircraft S 
Extra 300 Extra Aircraft S 
Extra 300/200 Extra Aircraft S 
PZL Wilga-35 Fliegergruppe Gera D 
Yakolev Yak-50 Fliegerrevue D 
Yakolev Yak-50 Fliegerrevue D 
Yakolev Yak-52 Fliegerrevue D 
Yakolev Yak-52 Fliegerrevue D 
Zlin Z-42 M Fliegerrevue V 
Cessna C172 SP FSB Aircraft Maintenance S 
Cessna C182 T FSB Aircraft Maintenance S 
Grob G120A Grob Aerospace V 
Extra 300 LEKI D 
Piper PA42 Cheyenne Lufthansa Flight Training S 
Zlin Z-42 Luftsportclub SXF S 
Zlin Z-42 Luftsportclub SXF S 
Zlin Z-42 Luftsportclub SXF S 
Siai Marchetti SF-260 Niebergall S 
Skybolt RE III Oskar Ursinus Vereinigung S 
Li-1 Oskar Ursinus Vereinigung S 
Lancair 360 Oskar Ursinus Vereinigung S 
Pitts M-12 OUV, Haag S 
HB 207 R "Alfa" OUV, Lang/Weiß S 
Pulsar XP Pietsch, OUV S 
Cessna 172 Pilotenclub Berliner Bären R 
Piper PA-28-161 Piper Generalvertretung Deutschland S 
Piper PA-28-181 Piper Generalvertretung Deutschland S 
Piper PA28R-201 Piper Generalvertretung Deutschland S 
Extra 300 S Red Bull Air Race, Klaus Schrodt D 
Christen Eagle II Stebler, Switzerland S 
Cessna C208 Caravan Amphibian The Flying Bulls, Austria S 
Edge 540 The Flying Bulls, Austria S 
Cessna C172S Thielert Aircraft Engines S 
Cessna C206H Thielert Aircraft Engines S 
Mylius MY-103 V1 Unilkima S


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Special Aircraft

Type A WIGcraft Artic Trade Transport Company, Russia S 
*Lockheed Martin P3-C Orion Deutsche Marine S 
Dornier Do228 Deutsche Marine S *
Breguet Br1150 Atlantik Deutsche Marine D 
VFW 614-ATTAS DLR Braunschweig S 
*Airbus A300 B2 "Zero-G" DLR Köln S *
Dassault Falcon 20-E5 DLR Oberpfaffenhofen S 
Pilatus PC-9B E.I.S. Aircraft S 
PZL 104 MA Wilga 2000 EADS CASA D 
*Beriev Be-200 CH/S Emercom of Russia D* 
PZL 104 Wilga 35 FMU Luftfahrtunternehmen D 
*Boeing E-3A Sentry AWACS NATO D 
Boeing KC-135R U.S. Air Force, USA S * 

Experimental/Research

Fokker 100 PH-MKH Bundesamt für Wehrbeschaffung S 
Eurocopter EC 135 FHS DLR Braunschweig S 
*Mikojan MiG-29M OVT Russian Aircraft Corporation, Russia D *

Cargo/Transport/Airliners

Airbus A340-642 Airbus International D 
*Airbus A380-841 Airbus International D *
Airbus A318-122 Airbus International D 
*Tupolev Tu-204-300 Aviaexport, Russia S *
Airbus A321 Deutsche Lufthansa S 
*Transall C-160 Deutsche Luftwaffe De *
Transall C-160 Deutsche Luftwaffe De 
Transall C-160 Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Airbus A310 MRT Deutsche Luftwaffe S 
Transall C-160 Deutsches Heer De 
Ilyushin IL-76TD Emercom of Russia S 
*Ilyushin IL-76TD-90VD Ilyushin Aviation Complex, Russia S* 
Fokker F-27 Mk100 Natinaal LuchtvaartThemapark, Netherlands S 
Antonov AN-32 Russian Aircraft Corporation, Russia S 
EADS CASA C-295 Spanish Air Force, Spain D 
*Boeing C-17A Globemaster III U.S. Air Force, USA D 
Lockheed Martin Hercules C-130J-30 U.S. Air Force, USA S *

UAVs

RQ-4A Global Hawk Mock-up EADS S 
ELAN 181 ELAN S 
ELAN 216 ELAN S 
Extra 300 - Modell LEKI D 

Ultralight

Wild Thing WT02 Aero-Light-Club D 
Wild Thing WT01 Aero-Light-Club D 
Jabiru 450C Aero-Light-Club S 
Jabiru J400 Aero-Light-Club S 
Corone MK1 Aero-Light-Club S 
EV-97 Eurostar Evektor-Aerotechnik, Czech Republic D 
EV-97 Eurostar Evektor-Aerotechnik, Czech Republic D 
FA01 Smaragd Fläming Air S 
FA01 Smaragd Fläming Air S 
Ikarus C-42 Flugschule Hans Grade S 
Ikarus Breezer Flugschule Hans Grade S 
TL 96 Star Ikarus 4 D 
Ikarus C42 Ikarus 4 D 
Eagle Trike Ikarus 4 D 
CT2K Jacoby S 
VL-3 KLN - Karel Klenor, Tschechien S 
*Messerschmitt Me109 R Mecklenburger Ultraleicht Peak Aerospace D 
Messerschmitt Me109 R Mecklenburger Ultraleicht Peak Aerospace S* 
Rans S10 RANS S 
Rans S6 RANS S 
UL auf Floats The Flying Bulls, Austria S 
TL96 Sting TL-Ultralight, Czech Republic S 
CT SW Ultraleichtflugbetriebsgesellschaft D 
CT SW 2006 Ultraleichtflugbetriebsgesellschaft D 
CT SW Ultraleichtflugbetriebsgesellschaft S 
CT Ultraleichtflugbetriebsgesellschaft S 
Fk-12 Ultraleichtflugbetriebsgesellschaft S 
UFM 13 Lambada Urban Air, Czech Republic S \

Classic/Warbirds

*Douglas DC-3 Air Service Berlin R 
Boeing Stearman PT 17 AirmenBeans Wing-Walkers, Austria D *Antonow An-2 Classic Berlin S 
*North American NA P-51D Mustang Davies, United Kingdom D 
Douglas AD-4NA Skyraider Davies, United Kingdom D 
Dornier Do 27 B-3 Deutsche Lufthansa Berlin Stiftung S 
Junkers Ju 52 Deutsche Lufthansa Berlin Stiftung R 
Messerschmitt Me 108 B-1 Deutsche Lufthansa Berlin Stiftung S 
Dornier Do 24 ATT Dornier Technology, Philippines D 
Messerschmitt M17 Replica EADS Deutschland D 
Messerschmitt Me 109 G6 EADS Deutschland D *
Hispano HA 200 D EADS Deutschland D 
*North American T-6 Harvard Flugwerk S *
Antonov AN-2 FMU Luftfahrtunternehmen R 
PZL 106 AR Kruk Gehling Flugtechnik D 
Lisunow LI-2 Gold Timer Foundation, Hungary S 
Polikarpov PO-2 Gold Timer Foundation, Hungary S 
M.H. 1521 Broussard Hildebrand S 
*Fokker DR1 (Roter Baron) Historische Flugzeuge Koch D *
De Havilland DH89A Dragon Rapide Historische Flugzeuge Koch S 
*Klemm L25A Historische Flugzeuge Koch D 
Fiesler Storch Historische Flugzeuge Koch D 
Focke Wulf 61 Hubschraubermuseum S *
Fantrainer FT 400 IMA Ziviler Flugplatz Manching S 
*Supermarine Spitfire XIX Jacquard, France D 
Corsair F44-4 Jacquard, France D 
Yakovlev Yak-11-R2000 Maisch D 
Yakovlev Yak-3M Meier D 
Yakovlev Yak-3U Meier D 
Yakovlev Yak-3 Meier D 
Yakovlev Yak-11 Meier D *
*Messerschmitt Me262 B-1A Messerschmitt Stiftung D *
Beech 18 Opmas S 
Cessna C195A Peschina S 
*Catalina PBY-5A Plane Sailing D *Aero 145 Pokora S 
De Havilland DHC-1 Chipmunk ProFlight S 
Saab 91B Safir ProFlight S 
Beech D17S Staggerwing Raytheon Aircraft, USA S 
*Dornier Do 28 D2 Reservistenkameradschaft Flugdienst S 
Dornier Do 28 D2 Reservistenkameradschaft Flugdienst S 
Yakovlev YAK-3M Ressle D *
Stampe SV-4C Stampeformation D 
Stampe SV-4C Stampeformation D 
Stampe SV-4C Stampeformation D 
Stampe SV-4C Stampeformation D 
Stampe SV-4C Stampeformation D 
Stampe SV-4C Stampeformation D 
*North American B-25J Mitchell The Flying Bulls, Austria D 
Douglas DC-6B The Flying Bulls, Austria D 
North American T-28 "Trojan" The Flying Bulls, Austria S *
Mignet HM8 Zahradnik, Czech Republic S 
Avia BH-1 Replika Zahradnik, Czech Republic


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Jesus H. Christ, that alot of aircraft........ U werent lying were u???

U didnt actualy type all that info, did u???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Nope copied and pasted. Like I said though it is an uncomplete list.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Well here are some pics I found online of Ila 2006. Unfortunatly they have not posted any of the warbirds pics yet.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Hey Adler, do you know who took these? That shot of the Eurofighter taking off with the 380 in the background is awesome! Let me check on FenceCheck, I think there is a thread for ILA on there.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Looks like a good show, I know of some people who managed to get there and have seen some photos of the Me-262. That would of been a sight to see!!


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

There is a thread up on Fencecheck for ILA. So far it is 3 pages. Check it out:
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index.php/topic,4300.0.html

Please respect the copyrights of these guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Alot of nice shots there....


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2006)

Yep, that site has aviation photographers from all over the world. I have been a member over there for a while. There were easily 20-30 of us at Riverside and Chino for those shows. Some are pro, some are amateur, and most of us are wishing we could make a living doing it.


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (May 21, 2006)

Salute!!




DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> . I watched some of it live on TV today and watched the Blue Angels and then watch the Me-262 make an appearance and fly over Berlin for the first time since 1945. It did a nice flying performance and then landed as a static display. Was great to see that old beast flying again.




http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9204328304330343657&q=messerschmitt

Senta a Pua!!! (Hit then Hard)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2006)

No unfortuanatly I dont know who took them. I found them on Yahoo News.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

that's a very impressive list, i never knew you liked the Lynx adler, i like her too and think the naval versions look great, much to the annoyance of CC  the A380 would've been impressive too, and oh yeah, les, one of the test pilots of the A380 is Cornish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2006)

I think the Lynx is a great aircraft but I dont think she compares to the Blackhawk or other newer aircraft that fill the same rolls. The only reason it would have been a high light for me is because I have only seen the Lynx 3 times before. Once in England at an Airshow where it put an impressive performance, once a German Navy Lynx that landed at our airfield, and once a British one that we passed by in Iraq. I dont have too many pictures of them so it would have been nice to see them again.


----------

